# Intensive Outpatient Therapy for Substance Mental Health



## knewfrock (Jan 26, 2009)

Does anyone know of a CPT code that a Substance Abuse and Mental Health clinic could use to bill for hour long units for group therapy?
If not can you direct to somewhere that I might find the information myself.
This would IOP (intensive outpatient program) for 3 hours / 2days a week.
One of the girls here was looking at the  1) HSPCS Codes H2012-Behavioral health day treatment, per hour and  2) H2035-Alcohol and/or other drug treatment program, per hour.Obviously the mental health would use the behavior code and the substance abuse would be the other.

Thanks for any assistance in advance


----------

